

The Nutt Sack Affair - baha_man
http://www.badscience.net/2009/11/the-nutt-sack-affair-part-493/

======
joe_the_user
The article doesn't give enough information to tell what's going on or even to
Google for the context.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It's a big story currently in the UK so this article doesn't try to cover it
all just one minor element. Namely, that politicians have been claiming that
even if they take advice from scientists, then the politicians are still the
experts in how people will react to changes in legislation. Which is clearly
false.

The basics details of the actual story are here:

[http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Political_fallout_from_the_sacki...](http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Political_fallout_from_the_sacking_of_Professor_David_Nutt_gathers_momentum)

and here:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Nutt#Government_positions>

~~~
axod
... and not really related to HN IMHO.

